# 1848 Knickerbocker Soda Water Bottle



## unnamedny (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello guys that's my first post so please take it easy on me.

I found an interesting bottle yesterday at one of my construction sites. I did a little research and it seems like this bottle is actually pretty rare and has good value. What I could not have find is if my bottle color is just something I need to clean off or the original glazing. On sides of the bottle says 164 18th st NY 1848, W.P, sodawater, Knicker, Bocker If someone can help me to  evaluate that bottle that would be nice too. Thanks.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 2, 2016)

Me & my Digging buddy dug a broken one of these about 3 years ago at a Detroit Construction site. Soon after that I did some research on it. I've seen quite a few of these on ebay then & over the years & in Auctions ect, ect. From the many amounts I've seen & no shortage of them I do not think it's that rare. But they do seem to be desirable & can vary in prices widely. I've seen them get anywhere from around $200 to near $1,000 if mint. I think yours was made in a Cobalt blue but from many years in the ground has gotten that irridecent multi color look which is common on dug bottles. Some like that look & some don't. Matter of Opinion. Just my opinion, I'm sure others will vary. LEON.


P.S. Welcome to site & that's a good bottle to dig, did you find any others?


----------



## unnamedny (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.  I don't collect bottles so I will most likely sell it.  I doubt I will find anything else,  since that job site is almost done.  It was found around one of oldest religious buildings in NYC.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't know the value or rarity of that particular bottle but PLEASE do not remove the "Patina", it adds value in my opinion. If the bottle has no damage such as chips, cracks or major scratches I will offer $200 as is. If the Patina were removed I wouldn't want it at any price. I have a number of "Patina" or iridescent bottles and I don't care what they held originally. 

If you want to accept my offer please PM me. Feel free to wait for other opinions. Nice find !


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm sure somebody else in here knows more about then I do? LEON.


----------



## ScottBSA (Jun 9, 2016)

That is a great intact find.


----------



## RCO (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't know anything else about it but definity a neat bottle to find at work


----------



## Mudbug (Jun 11, 2016)

I agree with botlguy, don't clean that patina off, it adds character to the piece.It's not original to the manufacturing process, it's caused by the chemicals,salts, PH and other factors in the ground where it was buried. 
In picture number 3, the light shines thru the top a bit and I see that this bottle is a blue color, perhaps cobalt blue? Would that be a fair assessment of the color of it?
That is a very nice soda from NYC,but, give us a pic or 2 of the bottom, where the pontil might be, please.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello. That staining on your bottle is known as the " Benicia" effect because the vast numbers of bottles dug in Benecia California had that staining on them. It is regarded very well in the bottle world, and there are collectors who just collect that type of bottle, and I would think that a fairly rare N.Y. Soda bottle will bring good money with the "Benecia" effect. Leave it just like it is and let the buyer decide...........Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 11, 2016)

Maybe throw it on ebay & see what happens?


----------



## botlguy (Jun 11, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> Maybe throw it on ebay & see what happens?


Naw, offer it to your Buddies here on A-B.N. first at a price you will be happy with and if no takers THEN put it on eBay or elsewhere. THAT'S how it's SUPPOSED to be done in my opinion. I'll up my price if you do that. Ebay as a last resort. Don't be greedy like the rest of the world. 
Jim

P.S. If that were a Western Soda my offer would be twice what it was. However, I REALLY like the address. That is what turns ME on.


----------



## Mudbug (Jun 12, 2016)

botlguy said:


> Naw, offer it to your Buddies here on A-B.N. first at a price you will be happy with and if no takers THEN put it on eBay or elsewhere. THAT'S how it's SUPPOSED to be done in my opinion. I'll up my price if you do that. Ebay as a last resort. Don't be greedy like the rest of the world.
> Jim
> 
> P.S. If that were a Western Soda my offer would be twice what it was. However, I REALLY like the address. That is what turns ME on.




It's already for sale on ebay.......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112018751473?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here's another one for sale also:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112020911690?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 12, 2016)

botlguy said:


> Naw, offer it to your Buddies here on A-B.N. first at a price you will be happy with and if no takers THEN put it on eBay or elsewhere. THAT'S how it's SUPPOSED to be done in my opinion. I'll up my price if you do that. Ebay as a last resort. Don't be greedy like the rest of the world.
> Jim
> 
> P.S. If that were a Western Soda my offer would be twice what it was. However, I REALLY like the address. That is what turns ME on.





Looks like he already did throw it on ebay, a week ago, starting June 5th. you still got 23 days to decide if you want it? LEON.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1848-Sapphi...751473?hash=item1a14d67ff1:g:S-4AAOSwnNBXVLuL


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 12, 2016)

Here's one that I've been watching on ebay since last October, 8 months. Why has it been on ebay 8 months & not sold, Because his price is Rediculous, I've seen mint ones sell for less. LEON.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1848-Knicke...563299?hash=item33ab32c523:g:lb4AAOSw5VFWF-EG


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 12, 2016)

I think 500.00 is in the ballpark, maybe a little less..........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 12, 2016)

12 people watching it...........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 15, 2016)

looks like he got $500.00 for it.........


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 15, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## unnamedny (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your input. I didn't know if you can post links on this forum so I didn't. Bottle was sold and shipped already, person who bought it was very discrete buyer. I've never looked into collectable items, but I will get few books to study little more about antique bottles.


----------

